# Ein Click-Event weiterreichen?



## stobi_de (30. Dez 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe auf dieser Seite hier
http://www.afripix.de/SolteQ-Konfig/index.php
ein Tab-Konstrukt mit sehr vielen Formularfeldern.
Wegen der Größe des Formulars habe ich unten die Tab-Steuerung nochmal drin. Das ist irgendwie nicht wirklich gut, denn das Tab oben zeigt was anderes an, wie das Tab unten. Halt je nachdem, was zuletzt angeklickt wurde.
Die Seite ist mit MOBIRISE gebaut.

Wie kann ich denn nun unten einfach einen WEITER-Button machen, dessen Click ich oben an die Tab-Steuerung weiterreiche?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## sascha-sphw (30. Dez 2017)

quick and dirty für Dich:

```
$('a[data-toggle="tab"]').on('shown.bs.tab', function(event) {
    var $anchor = $(event.currentTarget);
    var $otherTab = $('a[href="'+$anchor.attr('href')+'"]').not($anchor);
    $otherTab.tab('show');
});
```

BTW: Java ist nicht JavaScript


----------



## stobi_de (30. Dez 2017)

@Sascha: vielen vielen Dank.
Und die Sache mit Java und java-Script wird mich wohl ewig verfolgen.
Die beiden werfe ich immer wieder in einen Topf - Sorry!


----------

